# citric acid from save on citric



## samirish (May 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been using the citric from wsp and I like it very much.  However, I am thinking about getting the citric from save on citric due to the cost savings.  I am wondering, has anyone here ordered their citric from save on citric and if so , can you tell me how does it compare to wsp citric?


----------



## lsg (May 26, 2015)

Yes, I have used their citric acid with good results.


----------

